# best way to mount hooded merganser?



## tikka20 (Dec 21, 2011)

Post pics if u have any please?


----------



## Boudreaux (Dec 21, 2011)

Mounted with a fish in his mouth.


----------



## BigCountry19 (Dec 21, 2011)

The pic is not real good, but the mount is awesome.  Unique's taxidermy in Fairburn, Lee Johnson does great work.


----------



## webfootwidowmaker (Dec 21, 2011)

Boudreaux said:


> Mounted with a fish in his mouth.



Awesome mount


----------



## Toonigh (Dec 21, 2011)

Boudreaux said:


> Mounted with a fish in his mouth.



That is a great looking mount!


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 22, 2011)

Here's mine...


----------



## nrohrbach (Dec 22, 2011)

Sorry I don't have photos yet, still waiting on the taxidermist, 4 months past when he said it'd be done (but that's another story). Anyway, I'm getting mine mounted similarly to these, on a log, but for the corner of my desk, rather than the wall


----------



## webfootwidowmaker (Dec 22, 2011)

stringmusic said:


> Here's mine...



thats great!! I knew you duck hunting but I didnt know you have ever killed anything... thought you sold all your duck hunting stuff...


----------



## jchupp (Dec 22, 2011)

*Hoodie*

here ya go


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 22, 2011)

I'm still gonna sell it...


----------



## HeavyNeck91 (Dec 22, 2011)

Nice looking birds !!!!


----------



## webfootwidowmaker (Dec 22, 2011)

stringmusic said:


> I'm still gonna sell it...



Let me know.. ill put it to good work


----------



## Shock-Gobble (Dec 23, 2011)

these are from the 2010 season


----------



## good33 (Dec 23, 2011)

*Table mount*

Table mount swimming


----------



## Hunter22 (Dec 23, 2011)

Nice lookin mounts. Espically yours shock gobble. I like that alot.


----------



## mcarge (Dec 25, 2011)

Stevie Young, Valdosta..pretty hard to beat


----------



## tikka20 (Dec 26, 2011)

How much does he charge


----------



## chardin2 (Dec 29, 2011)

I would get a coot mounted before I got a hoodie..trash bird


----------

